# Hunting Carnage



## ErieAngler

Lots of good hunts with good friends!


----------



## ErieAngler

Few more for you


----------



## JTKessOH

Wow you have had a very productive season. Im jealous.


----------



## ErieAngler

Weve had either really good days or horrible days. Deer hunting was rediculous but the birds have been either hit or miss. Definately had some of the best duck hunts of my life this year though, specially watching them after shooting time. I'm holding out for a few more days of solid hunting next week/weekend!


----------



## JTKessOH

I hear ya about a few more good days. I'm relearning everything and only managed to drop one goose all season and that was opening day. Its been a tuff grind but Im holding out for success in the last few weekends. Hope the weather keeps bringing in the birds and keeping them around.


----------



## ducky152000

Nice pics, i envy any man that has killed a canvasback, we only get em around my area in febuary, never seen one durring duck season.


----------



## Jigging Jim

Nice pics!


----------



## ErieAngler

ducky152000 said:


> Nice pics, i envy any man that has killed a canvasback, we only get em around my area in febuary, never seen one durring duck season.


Had a whole flock of them slide in on us out of no where on Lake St Clair this fall. It was awesome! Wish it was fully plumed because I wouldve loved yo have it on my wall. I did add that buffie to my wall this year tho!


----------



## Muskarp

Awesome pics! That's what it's all about.
I was checking out your teal bag photo and noticed that yellow bill under your seat. I thought you were trying to sneak a greenhead out. Then realized it was one of your dekes.


----------



## ErieAngler

Muskarp said:


> Awesome pics! That's what it's all about.
> I was checking out your teal bag photo and noticed that yellow bill under your seat. I thought you were trying to sneak a greenhead out. Then realized it was one of your dekes.


You are correct that is a decoy! We didnt shoot any mallards on that hunt. But there are only 2 teal in that photo, the others are a pintail, a red head, a ruddy and a blue bill.


----------



## Muskarp

Ah, yes. Upon further review, I stand corrected. For some reason that picture looks warm. Just saw the teal and jumped to the conclusion it was early teal. Thanks for the correction.


----------



## jwryon

Looks like your having a good year


----------



## ErieAngler

I would agree on having a good year, Im terrible about taking pictures - those are probably 1/3 of the hunts. I've had some really good hunts this year with some great guys who frequent this forum. There are many waterfowl hunters who are complete idiots (spend some time on OW and it wont take you long to meet one!) and if you hunt ducks long enough you'll meet enough of these guys to realize why no one these days wants to give hunters permission unless possibly you pay for it. My hats off to the guys here I have and hopefully will continue to hunt with - its been fun!

Now lets see some new pics from others on here!


----------



## firstflight111

man nice cans you get more call me i will come down for that


----------



## ringmuskie9

It's been fun. Defiantly enjoyed our hunts... Thanks again coot


----------



## I_Shock_Em

very nice guys...I'll plan on being down your way the last two weekends of january. we'll have to get together


----------



## ErieAngler

ringmuskie9 said:


> It's been fun. Defiantly enjoyed our hunts... Thanks again coot


Ha - im not comfortable with you calling me coot, couple reasons.....first and foremost i havent met one you havent shot yet!


----------



## ErieAngler

I_Shock_Em said:


> very nice guys...I'll plan on being down your way the last two weekends of january. we'll have to get together


Im outta here the 19th, probably try to hunt the 17th and then Im Done - you'll have to hit Kyle up and see if his river spot is open. If so it should be a free for all. Good luck and I'll hit you up for fishing when I get back up during the spring/summers.


----------



## Mushijobah

Good times! Lots of missing


----------



## quick draw mcgraw 15

ErieAngler said:


> Few more for you


i have a question is that goose commader in some of those pics?


----------



## ErieAngler

quick draw mcgraw 15 said:


> i have a question is that goose commader in some of those pics?


Yes it is and his son


----------



## BaddFish

Great pics and variety on the birds! Congrats!


----------

